# ZERO!!!! *cute warning* more photos added



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Here's some pics of Zero (Nemo's baby brother) and Jess his mummy


----------



## EdukatedRedHed (Aug 9, 2005)

OMG OMG OMG!

That one of him on his back in your hands is so cute I could die! :shock:


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

AAAAWWWWWWWW, Cute with a capital C!!!!! I just love that pic of Zero in your hands too. What an absolutel sweetie!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

hes sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo sweet!


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

AW! he is SO cute!! i cant wait to see him grow up aww stich and zero will look so good together


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awwwww he is soooooo cute


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

That pic of him on his back in your hands has GOT to be the most adorable pic I've ever seen!!! :love4:


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

another on his back picture


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

:shock: He's gorgeous, he's got a great head! :wink:


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Really lovely pictures, the mother is the image of our Sully.


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Sarah, thanks for posting such wonderful photos  what a precious looking little boy , he is so cute & perfect  I sure stitchy is just gonna love him ..  8)


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

a furbyyyy


----------



## tik0z (Aug 5, 2005)

oh myyyyyy goooodness...he's so handsome! i love his name it's cute. he really does have nemo's face, doesnt he? i'm happy for you! now i want another baby =/


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

OMG so cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Suuuuuuper cute


----------



## JillyBean15 (Sep 27, 2005)

OMG! He is too cute!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

What a beautiful chubby boy. :wave:


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Oh wow! That is just too cute! He's so adorable and his mother is beautiful! :lol:


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

what a cute chubby pup.would love to hold him.


----------



## litldog (Feb 9, 2005)

Awwww, he's adorable!!! :angel13:


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

OMG! He is so cute and chubby!! That picture on his back just makes my heart melt!! Mom is just gorgeous too!


----------



## Trinitee_112 (Dec 7, 2004)

What a cute lil guy


----------



## Ruby's Ma (Jun 15, 2004)

AWW!!! He's just beautiful! I love him already. Nemo was such a big favourite of mine (stitch is now too of course) and I was SO sad when he passed, but it's gonna be awesome to watch his adorable little brother growing up, he's a stunner and he does remind me a lot of his big/littler brother!


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

What a choochy chubby chi :lol:


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

He has the cutest face ever! what a gorgeous baby , i love him


----------



## Sophie's Mom (May 11, 2004)

He is SO adorable ! :love7: :love4: Love the photos.


----------



## TikiLola (May 5, 2005)

What a handsome young man-Love the pic on his back  Cool name-I guess that's why I expected him to be white :wink:


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Awwwww thanx everyone  I'm just sooooo happy he's here I never ever thought I'd see a pup like Nemo again and I saw his little face and I was in shock it was like Nemo was looking back at me just in a bigger body (my sis thinks it's neem-neem (Nemo's nickname ) come back and he's making sure he's bigger so he stays around longer this time) my breeder was in shock she said he's just like Nemo right down to his mannerisms and none of the other pups were ever like Nemo in personality and it was the face that shocked all of us.

Sorry for gushing  just never expected Zero to look like Nemo cos Alfie and Bonnie dont. Question is does he keep the face lol


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

How did I miss this thread!!!!
You are very lucky to own this hansome puppy like this.(especially one that looks like Neemo) The pics are great and I agree the one with him in your hand is to die for. :love9: :love4: :love5: :love7:


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Eeee! He's so fat!! LOL I loooove fat puppies! I also love his name. That's one of my favorite movies (Nightmare Before Christmas). I like how you have the movie theme going. Nemo, Stitch, Zero  Very cute!


----------



## Ed&EmsMom (Sep 6, 2005)

I love the pictures lying in your hands too! How sweet!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

aw he's just perfect!!!!!!


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

What a cutie!!! Beautiful tiny itty bitty chi chi baby....LOL :wave:


----------

